# Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. März 2010)

*Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test


----------



## Dr.House (18. März 2010)

*Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Was für ein Flop für 150 €


----------



## Tanathos (18. März 2010)

*Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

naja, noch 50 euro billiger dann is das Teil gekauft


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Zu teurer Kühler mit hervorragender Leistung. Den Preis ist die Leistung aber nicht wert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

rofl grad mal 3-4grad besser wie der Mugen aber gleich 3mal so Teuer
Da ist ha die Corsair H50 Kühlung ein richtiges Schnäpchien gegen diesen Küher


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Pack das Ding mal auf einen 4,0-GHz-Deneb. Bei so einem Hitzkopf rockt der Superleggera.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Wie passen denn die  Be quiet Silent Wings USC Lüfter auf den Kühler?
Ist da Bastelarbeit nötig?
Laut Hersteller Website Danamics LMX, zumindest dem Video nach, passen nur Lüfter in der Standard Form drauf.

Würde gerne eure Erfahrungen hören.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Ja was,da ist ja der Zahlman noch besser


----------



## Tovar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Pack das Ding mal auf einen 4,0-GHz-Deneb. Bei so einem Hitzkopf rockt der Superleggera.




Moin also ich Teste das ding gerne mal mit meinem PH II 965 @ 4,2Ghz @ 1,6V



Könnte da meine Corsair H50 gegen testen.


----------



## Black Goblin (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Tovar schrieb:


> Moin also ich Teste das ding gerne mal mit meinem PH II 965 @ 4,2Ghz @ 1,6V


 


Ganz schön mutig den so zu quälen


----------



## CentaX (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Ja was,da ist ja der Zahlman noch besser



Garantiert auf Kosten der Lautstärke. Zalman hab ich als alles andere als leise in Erinnerung ...


----------



## Alien{BW} (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Also das ein Prolimatec Megahalem Rev.B schlechter kühlt als ein Scythe Mugen 2 is mir neu aber egal. Für so viel Geld hol Ich mir lieber noch 2 Corsair H-50 Liquid Kühler die genau so gut kühlen und dazu noch einiges an Gewicht einsparen.

Über 1,3 kg kann nicht gesund sein für ein Mainboard.


----------



## tripod (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

endlich temperaturen zum kühler 

berauschend find ich die kühlleistung jedoch auch nicht für diesen preis.

packt ihn doch mal auf einen i7-920 @ 4ghz,
würde mich persönlich wirklich sehr interessieren! 

oder ihr schickt mir einen


----------



## Tovar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Black Goblin schrieb:


> [/U]
> 
> 
> Ganz schön mutig den so zu quälen



Naja war nur kurzzeitig....musste die spannung auf 1,6V setzten damit mein 3DMark06 stabil durchlaufen kann.

Hat sich aber gelohnt 

Mit ner 4870X2 22633pkt 

Jetzt läuft er mit 3,8Ghz bei standart spannung


----------



## Rollora (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Mir erschließt sich gerade der Sinn nicht, IM Kühlkörper Flüssigmetall für die wärmeabsonderung einzusetzen, da muss doch ein Vollkupferkühler effizienter sein und sicher nicht teurer


----------



## pc-samurai (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

hmmm eine Pumpe auf elektro Magnetischen Wellen Basis.....wie ist denn die verträglichkeit der Umgebung und der Hardware und würde ein etwas größerer Magnet ausreichen, um die Pumpe außer Kraft zu setzen 

Dann wäre ich der Erste, der das bencht, dann ist der bestimmt genauso schlecht der Intel boxed kühler..oder noch schlechter...^^

mfg

pc-samurai

P.S 150 €......puhhh so viel kostet fast mein Gehäuse....oder nen gutes NT...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Flüssigmetallkühlung ist schlecht, weil man dafür eine Wasserkühlung bekommt. An eine Wasserkühlung kommt man mit dem Kühler nicht ran, zahlt aber genau so viel dafür. Rausgeschmissenes Geld. Dann lieber den Aufwand und die Risiken einer Wasserkühlung und 200€ ausgeben, dann aber merklich niedrigere Temperaturen.


----------



## schlappe89 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



> Garantiert auf Kosten der Lautstärke. Zalman hab ich als alles andere als leise in Erinnerung ...


Unter Vollast kann der PC ruhig ma laut werden finde ich.

WaKü ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Infin1ty (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Absoluter Flop 

Für 150 bekommt man ne mittelmäßige CPU Only 
WAKÜ, die den Superleggera in den Boden stampft,
äh kühlt


----------



## Freestyler808 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Absoluter Flop
> 
> Für 150 bekommt man ne mittelmäßige CPU Only
> WAKÜ, die den Superleggera in den Boden stampft,
> äh kühlt




du bist ein FLop
es geht hier um Luftkühler, und da ist Prolimatech ganz klar an der Spitze


----------



## Blacktemplar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Euer Test in allen Ehren und super abschneiden des Kühlers aber ich möchte dennoch mal eine kleine Kritik loswerden. In Eurer Grafik der Temperaturen bei unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen, ist mir aufgefallen, das nirgends eine SI Einheit steht woran man erkennen könnte das es sich um die Temperatur handelt. Wenn man als Otto Normalo nicht weiß, worum es da geht, kann man mit den Zahlen herzlich wenig anfangen. Vielleicht kann man das in zukünftigen Tests näher spezifizieren 

Gruß Blacktemplar


----------



## Infin1ty (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



> du bist ein FLop
> es geht hier um Luftkühler, und da ist Prolimatech ganz klar an der  Spitze



Komm mal runter 

1. Kann man bei gleichem preis den Superleggera mit ner 150 Euro
WAKÜ vergleichen
2. Ist der Kühler nicht von Prolimatech


----------



## Gamer090 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Schönes Ding mit Flüssigmetal 
Was kommt als nächstes, Kühler mit Flüssigstickstoff drin der mit ner Pumpe mit eigenem NT angetrieben wird?
Mal ehrlich, dieser Kühler kaufe ich für den halbem Preis aber nicht für so viel. Dafür stell ich mir lieber ne WaKü zusammen.


----------



## Herb_G (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Ich steh wohl mal wieder auf dem Schlauch. Die Tabelle und die Werte sagen doch eindeutig aus, dass der Zalman zumindest bei Einsatz von nur einem Lüfter kühler ist (Lautstärke ist ja auch nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium), aber das Fazit lautet dennoch Zitat" Der LMX Superleggera ist der momentan beste Kühler" !? Hilft mir mal wer auf die Sprünge was ich hier mißverstehe.


----------



## TAZ (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Herb_G schrieb:


> Ich steh wohl mal wieder auf dem Schlauch. Die Tabelle und die Werte sagen doch eindeutig aus, dass der Zalman zumindest bei Einsatz von nur einem Lüfter kühler ist (Lautstärke ist ja auch nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium), aber das Fazit lautet dennoch Zitat" Der LMX Superleggera ist der momentan beste Kühler" !? Hilft mir mal wer auf die Sprünge was ich hier mißverstehe.



Ja mit dem Standardlüfter, der Zalman hat bestimmt als standard irgendeine Drehzahlorgel von Lüfter drauf. Wenn ich einen Lüfter mit 10.000 U/min draufschnalle ist auch mein EKL Brocken besser...



Rollora schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich gerade der Sinn nicht, IM Kühlkörper Flüssigmetall für die wärmeabsonderung einzusetzen, da muss doch ein Vollkupferkühler effizienter sein und sicher nicht teurer



Der Sinn ist, wie bei Heatpipes, dass die Wärme relativ schnell vom Chip weggeleitet werden kann. Und nicht erst den Weg durch das Material zu den Kühlflächen nehmen muss.


----------



## restarts666 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

YouTube - Danamics LMX Liquid Metal     da sieht man wie das teil funzt   und das man sich um die magnetwellen oder was auch immer keine sorgen machen brauch lol


----------



## Taitan (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

was hat der Kühler für eine Leistungsaufnahme?


----------



## Own3r (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Dar Kühler hat ein Interessantes Kühlprinzip, aber ist erstens viel zu teuer und zweiten hat der eine Magnet-Pumpe, was doch eigentlich der Festplatte schadet(und anderen Komponenten), wenn im PC dauerhaft ein Magnetfeld ist!


----------



## Igel (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Neu Technologien kosten immer am anfang sehr viel, ich finde es gut ds sich eine Firma traut so etwas auf den Mark zu bringen. In 5 Jahren ist es vielleicht standart. Sobald sowas in Massenproduktion geht ist es auch nur noch hal so teuer. ESP gab es am Anfang auch nur in der Oberklasse jetzt ist es selb im Polo standart.

P.S. EM-Wellen verlassen einen Stahlkörper nicht


----------



## Ahab (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Die Technik ist interessant, die Kühlleistung reicht auch sicher für die neue Referenz. 100€ rechtfertigt das aber keineswegs.


----------



## restarts666 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

lol @ Own3r  gug dir ma den youtube link von mir an da siehst du was mit dem magnetfeld passiert....es wird nämlich abgeschirmt..!  und hier noch ein vid [YT][/YT]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XviEDJi9jw[YT][/YT]


----------



## Vasili8181 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Taitan schrieb:


> was hat der Kühler für eine Leistungsaufnahme?


 
Gute Frage 

PCGH Team bitte beantworten.


----------



## herethic (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Und vorallem der Zalman ist besser


----------



## jackyjakob (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Welches Metall oder welche Legierung nutzt der Kühler denn für den Wärmetransport?
Quecksilber ist das einzige Metall das bei Raumtemperatur flüssig ist. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es im Kühler enthalten ist wegen seiner starken Toxizität. Gallium kann es auch nicht sein denn das schmilzt erst bei ~30°C und würde also beim Start des PC's noch fest sein.
Es kommt also eigentlich nur eine sehr niedrig schmelzende Legierung in Frage. Ichkonnte aber nichts dazu finden welche es ist.

MfG, Jackyjakob


----------



## BigBoymann (18. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Flüssigmetall ? Wikipedia

Da hast du vieleicht eine Erklärung.


----------



## Manny G. (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Cooles Design und gute Kühlleistung1
Allerdings sind 120€ zuviel!
Diese Ausbeuterei darf man nicht unterstützen!


----------



## holli (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Ist eine Natrium-Kalium-Legierung. Schon interessantes Zeug, aber kaputt gehen darfs nicht und Wasser ist bei dem Zeug auch echt kritisch. Ist ja zum Glück in ein Kupferrohr eingeschlossen.


----------



## Krawallschachtel (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Also ich finde der Noctua NH-D14 steht dem in nichts nach. Persönlich finde ich den Noctua sogar besser. Bei 75% Drehzahl, 50 Grad und 0,8 Sone, darüber lässt sich nicht meckern. Das der Klotz fast 1.5 Kilo wiegt, ist für mich der einzige Kritikpunkt. Aber beim Gewicht, kann der Superleggera ja auch mithalten.


----------



## PixelSign (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

interessantes teil. der preis ist allerdings momentan zu hoch und die kühlleistung nur geringfügig besser als die des nh-d14 (der mir auch vom design besser gefällt).
wie Igel schon sagte, bin ich auch gespannt ob wir noch mehr von dieser technik sehen werden und ob die preise noch fallen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Immer die muschis die wegen dem gewicht angst haben, die mainboards halten locker nen 3kg kühler aus, beim transportieren muss man halt vorsichtig sein, aber dafür kann man den pc auch umlegen und das ganze ist auch kein problem mehr (ausser der ganze pc is zu schwer zum hochheben )
Die kühlleistung is gut aber bei dem preis nicht gut genug, interessant wäre auch welche temperaturentwicklung die magnetpumpe hat


----------



## Igel (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

stellt euch einfach mal die Technik mit nem Radiator vor 
statt Wasser Fluessigmetall, sowas wirds bestimmt mal geben (hoffe ich)


----------



## Megael (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Zum einen Sehe ich es ebenfalls als seltsam an, dass im Test nicht mal in nem Halbsatz die bessere Leistungsfähigkeit des Zahlmann erwähnt wird.

Und zum anderem finde ich seltsam, dass der Referenzkühler schlechter ist, alls die Stadartkühler. nehmt doch einfach mal den besten der Standartkühler und wiederholt damit den Test (deneben würde mich mal interessieren, was der mit nem Papstlüfter so auf die Straße bring


----------



## toni28 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Welche Reihung stimmt denn da nun, bei den Vergleichslüftern? lt. PCGH ist der Zalman besser, der aber bei CB eher bei den hinteren Reihen zu finden ist, und schlechter als Prolimatech ist. Ebendieser ist dafür bei PCGH wiederum weiter hinten gelistet. Test: Zalman CNPS 10X Extreme CPU-Kühler (Seite 5) - 07.07.2009 - ComputerBase

So wies aussieht ists anscheinend egal, welchen Kühler man kauft, weil eh jeder andere Testergebnisse bekommt, oder?


----------



## chillinmitch (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Hallo

Hatte den Kühler für 2 Tage.
Er passt nicht in ,,normale''  gehause.
Mein cm 690 hatt knapp 22 cm breite und ist dennoch zu klein.
Ich weiss ja auch nicht wie pcgh den silent wings montiert hat, aber wegen der starren plasteschienen lässt sich auch nur ein/zwei 12cm lüfter mit standart-Rahmen verwenden. Ohne gewalt wollte der silentwings pwm nicht passen. Also kann mann auch keine gummilagerung verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

@Megael: Der Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme ist mit dem Standardlüfter extrem laut und erreicht 5,8 Sone aus 50 cm Entfernung - das wollen sich die wenigsten User auf Dauer antun. Selbst auf 50 % gedrosselt erreicht er noch 1,3 Sone, wird aber dann bereits von einem Megahalems Rev. B. mit einem leiseren Ref.-Lüfter geschlagen. Insofern ist der CNPS 10x zwar in der Tat leistungsstark, aber nicht der bessere Kühler.
Was meinst du mit "Referenzkühler" - den Refernzlüfter? Der ist in der Tat nicht extrem leistungsfähig, aber ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke, weshalb er als Gesamtpaket die meisten Standardlüfter, die Kühlern beiliegen, übertrumpft.

@toni28: Der CB-Test bestätigt eigentlich nur unsere Testergebnisse. Der 10x Extreme überzeugt mit dem sehr lauten Standardlüfter, der Kühlkörper an sich ist aber nicht das Maß aller Dinge und mit leiseren Referenlüftern daher nicht an der Spitze.


----------



## Kami84 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Naja da haut einem das P/L ja nicht grad vom Hocker....


----------



## Megael (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Megael: Der Zalman CNPS 10x Extreme ist mit dem Standardlüfter extrem laut und erreicht 5,8 Sone aus 50 cm Entfernung - das wollen sich die wenigsten User auf Dauer antun. Selbst auf 50 % gedrosselt erreicht er noch 1,3 Sone, wird aber dann bereits von einem Megahalems Rev. B. mit einem leiseren Ref.-Lüfter geschlagen. Insofern ist der CNPS 10x zwar in der Tat leistungsstark, aber nicht der bessere Kühler.
> Was meinst du mit "Referenzkühler" - den Refernzlüfter? Der ist in der Tat nicht extrem leistungsfähig, aber ein sehr guter Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke, weshalb er als Gesamtpaket die meisten Standardlüfter, die Kühlern beiliegen, übertrumpft.



Entschuldigung, ich meinte den Referenzlüfter. 
Wenn ihr dann aber schon so eine Tabelle aufstellt, dann solltet ihr solche Phänomene erklären oder einen Test bei gleicher Lautheit durchführen (also alle Kühler 5,8 Sone (ggf. den Zalman ganz weg lassen). Denn die Grafik suggeriert dem Betrachter eindeutig, der Zahlmann ist objektiv besser. Das der Wert geschummelt ist, steht da nicht bei. Das wäre wie ien Test der Leistungsaufnahme bei dem nur ein System im Leerlauf ist. 

zum Thema Lautheit. Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, dass ihr Hörproben anbietet, die bei jedem annähernd gleich laut sind? Z.B. Durch einen Ton, an den man seine Lautsprecher anpassen kann und sobald man ihn grade nicht mehr hört, das wäre Null?


----------



## Krachbummente (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

1.3 Kilogramm... was zur hölle, da muss man ja schon richtig angst haben, dass wenn man mal den pc hochheben der sockel rausreißt xD

... und stellt euch mal vor das ding kriegt nen leckt... ich denke flüssigmetall leitet doch um einiges besser als wasser und man bekommt das ganz sicher auch nicht einfach so weg


----------



## da brew (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Krachbummente schrieb:


> 1.3 Kilogramm... was zur hölle, da muss man ja schon richtig angst haben, dass wenn man mal den pc hochheben der sockel rausreißt xD



Ich glaube der letzte Sockel, bei dem der Kühler tatsächlich am Sockel befestigt wurde war der Sockel A so ungefähr vor 5 Jahren und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der LMX damit kompatibel ist.



Krachbummente schrieb:


> ... und stellt euch mal vor das ding kriegt nen leckt... ich denke flüssigmetall leitet doch um einiges besser als wasser und man bekommt das ganz sicher auch nicht einfach so weg



Um die Kupferrohre zum Lecken zu bewegen dürfte wohl ein gut Maß an Gewalt von nöten sein.


----------



## Umut (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Viiiel zu teuer
Gut sieht das teil nicht aus also mir gefällt es nicht
aber Masse hat das teil auch xD


----------



## Klarostorix (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

auch mich würde es interessieren, wieviel strom das gute ding denn "schluckt"....


----------



## Sumpfig (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

und wieder ein bericht über dinge, die die welt nicht braucht...

interessante technik, aber so völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

wiso? das kann eine inovative technik welche leisere kühlungs möglichkeiten bietet


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Sumpfig schrieb:


> und wieder ein bericht über dinge, die die welt nicht braucht...
> 
> interessante technik, aber so völlig sinnfrei.


Interessanter Post, aber völlig rechtschreibefrei.

Wieder so ein Physik-Genie.

Erklär mal den Blödsinn, den Du von Dir gibst.

Mit der spezifischen Wärmeleitfähigkeit fangen wir an, aber da weißt Du sicher nicht mal das Formelzeichen, geschweige denn die Berechnung.
Und Delta Theta ?

So, nun wollen wir was lesen!


----------



## Blacksteel (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Die angewendete Technik ist garnichtmal so schlecht allerdings lässt sich der ein oder andere sich durch das erzeugte Magnetfeld verunsichern. Es wird zwar abgeschirmt aber naja, wer hätte gern eine auf magnetfeldbasierende Pumpe in seinem Rechner ?

Selbst bin ich zwar von der Technik angetan allerdings spricht der Preis gegen einen Kauf....

Ich bin auf die nächsten Modelle (sollten welche kommen) gespannt.


----------



## Topas93 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Ich bin auch gespannt wann diese kühler in den preisbereich von 30-40€ kommen


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



Igel schrieb:


> stellt euch einfach mal die Technik mit nem Radiator vor
> statt Wasser Fluessigmetall, sowas wirds bestimmt mal geben (hoffe ich)



Wenn du soetwas brauchst bau es dir doch einfach ^^

Die meisten WaKü Komponenten sollten 1:1 Flüssigmetallkompatibel sein, eine Induktionspumpe kann man selbstbasteln, eventuell müsste man ein paar Dichtungen modifizieren

Sehr viel bessere Temps als mit Wasser wirst du aber nicht bekommen, das Flüssigmetall hat zwar eine höhere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Wasser aber dieses hat dafür eine bei weitem höhere Wärmekapazität, was hier eher ins Gewicht fällt; die Induktionspumpe, die ohne bewegliche Teile auskommt bleibt damit wohl als einziger Vorteil...

Nachteile gibt es dafür einige; höhere Kosten, wenn das Flüssigmetall ausläuft und mit Hardware in Berührung kommt ist sie definitiv hinnüber, bei Wasser kann man ja oft noch einiges retten

Auch die jeweiligen Flüssigmetalle haben ihre Tücken; Quecksilber ist bekanntlich giftig, Kalium-Natrium Legierung extrem hochentzündlich und nicht mit Wasser oder CO2 löschbar und damit sehr gefährlich, auch ein Befüllen des Kreislaufs wäre mit Hausmitteln kaum machbar zumal es ein vollgeschlossener Kreislauf sein müsste, am Besten ist wohl Galistan geeignet, eine Legierung aus Indium, Galium und Zinn, deren Schmelzpunkt lt. Wikipedia bei ~-19,5°C liegt- ein Nachteil ist hier wohl der Preis, Galium kostet soweit ich weiß aktuell etwa 1€/Gramm, Indium kostet sogar mehr als 10€/Gramm, wird ein teurer Spaß...

B2T Ich werde mir den Kühler wohl auch nicht kaufen aber es sollte niemanden wundern, dass das beste, was man aktuell für Geld kaufen kann auch was kostet ^^

Grundsätzlich mal wieder ein neuer Ansatz... interressant ist die Flüssigmetallkühlung überall dort wo heute Heatpipes eingesetzt werden (Teurer, braucht Strom aber deutlich besser)... nicht zuletzt auch in Laptops wo man mit der Technologie sicherlich einige interressante Kühllösungen realisieren könnte

Die Preise werden wohl sinken, ein Anfang ist gemacht


----------



## meratheus (20. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

"Der bereits erwähnte Power Booster 2 ist zwischengeschaltet und senkt die Versorgungsspannung der Pumpe auf ein Minimum, während er die Stromstärke auf etwa 15 Ampere erhöht."

Wie weit wird die Versorgungspannung gesenkt? 15 Ampere sind nicht zu verachten.

Ich denke das die Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zu einer aktiven, reinen Luftkühlung (Beispiel Mugen 2 Rev.B) aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht im Verhältnis zu der Kühlleistung steht.


MtG Meratheus


----------



## Igel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Naja selbstbauen mit Flüssigemtall, 
das würde ich glaub ich keinem zuhause empfählen.
Und eine Induktionspumpe die das ganze durch das kopmplette Gehäuse pumpt ist auch nicht ohne zu realisieren. Außérdem wenn du normale Schläuche nimmst musst du wiederrum die EM-Wellen abschirmen. 
Aber mal sehen was so alles irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## Superwip (20. März 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*



> Naja selbstbauen mit Flüssigemtall,
> das würde ich glaub ich keinem zuhause empfählen.



Ich auch nicht ^^



> Und eine Induktionspumpe die das ganze durch das kopmplette Gehäuse pumpt ist auch nicht ohne zu realisieren.



Wieso nicht?



> Außérdem wenn du normale Schläuche nimmst musst du wiederrum die EM-Wellen abschirmen.



Dafür gibt es Sleeve aus Drahtgeflecht, wie man ihn etwa von Heizungsschläuchen her kennt, im Notfall tuts auch etwa Alufolie, ist hald billiger sieht aber auch billiger aus ^^

Möglich ist es sicher aber weder Sinnvoll noch billig


----------



## SeriousToday (17. April 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Computerbase schreibt was anderes.

PCGH:Fazit: Innovativer, aber hochpreisiger High-End-Kühler
Der LMX Superleggera ist der momentan beste Kühler - aber auch der weitaus teuerste. Eine ähnlich gute Leistung wie der Danamics-Kühler bietet der Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (PCGH-Edition), der nur ein Bruchteil des LMX Superleggera kostet. Anspruchsvollen Übertaktern, die um jedes Grad kämpfen, ist der Flüssigmetallkühler fast uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen. Nur eine leistungsstarke Wasserkühlung bietet noch mehr Kühlleistung, kostet normalerweise aber deutlich mehr als der LMX Superleggera. 


Compuzerbase: Fazit

"Mit großen Erwartungen haben wir uns dem Danamics LMX gewidmet. Unsere Erwartungen waren einerseits durch die lange, intensive Entwicklungsarbeit, anderseits durch die viel versprechende Technik geschürt worden. Sollte es durch die clevere Umsetzung der ohne Zweifel enorm potenten Flüssigmetall-Kühlweise auf derart engem Raum endlich zu einer signifikanten Verbesserung des seit langem wenig dynamischen Leistungsniveaus der Spitzen-Luftkühler kommen?

Nach umfangreichen und sorgfältig durchgeführten Testläufen mit dem LMX müssen wir diese Frage leider mit „nein“ beantworten. Zwar gelingt es dem LMX in unseren Testläufen mit identischer Lüfterbestückung fast, die bärenstarke Kühlleistung aktueller Spitzen-Topkühler zu erreichen, neue Maßstäbe können durch die aufwändige technische Umsetzung jedoch nicht generiert werden.

Und so drängt sich grundlegend die Frage auf, welche limitierenden Faktoren bessere Resultate momentan verhindern. An der Wärmeaufnahme respektive dem Wärmetransport lässt sich offenbar nur noch wenig optimieren. Die derzeit bei den Spitzen-Produkten eingesetzten Heatpipes erledigen ihre Aufgabe derart souverän, dass auch die mit dem LMX verfolgte Flüssigmetalllösung nicht viel dagegen ausrichten kann. Wenn überhaupt, so scheint es, könnten noch die Radiatoren und die Qualität von Material und Verarbeitung verbessert werden. Echte Revolutionen, wie es sie in der Vergangenheit gab, sind aus aktueller Sicht jedoch nicht auszumachen.

Danamics LMX Superleggera

Der LMX ist als marktreifes Erstlingswerk des dänischen Herstellers Danamics ein sehr starker Prozessorkühler mit enormer Aktiv- sowie Semipassiv-Leistungsfähigkeit und hohem Exotenfaktor. Die Montageform für die verschiedenen AMD- respektive Intel-Sockel hätte sicher etwas cleverer gelöst werden können, stellt auf Basis solider Rückplatten-Verschraubung mit dem Motherboard jedoch eine sichere Grundlage für den mit Belüftung fast 1,5 Kilogramm schweren Mammutkühler dar. Qualitativ ordnet sich der LMX noch nicht ganz auf Top-Niveau ein, hinterlässt aber dennoch eine gute Figur. Hinsichtlich möglicher 120-mm-Belüftung bietet der Superleggera-Flüssigkeitskühler dem Anwender die Flexibilität der freien Auswahl. Die uns vorliegenden, Orange-LED-Transparentlüfter der Firma SilenX aus der auch zu erwerbenden Promo-Version des Kühlers bieten ein breites Drehzahlspektrum von etwa 500 bis 2.000 U/min, einen relativ nebengeräuscharmen Betrieb und ein gutes Leistungsbild.

Unterm Strich wird es der Danamics LMX Superleggera in der aktuellen Form aufgrund der unglaublich stark aufgestellten Luftkühlkonkurrenz jedoch nicht leicht haben. Schließlich bewegt er sich preislich in einem Bereich, in den Luftkühler nur selten vordringen und ausgewachsene Wasserkühlungen fast beginnen. Ab 119 Euro kann der LMX lüfterlos, ab 129 Euro in verschiedenen Lüfter-Bundles bei PC-Cooling erworben werden."

*
Wer hat wohl Recht ?*


----------



## Dicken (25. April 2010)

*AW: Flüssigmetall-CPU-Kühler Danamics LMX Superleggera im Test*

Nanoxia hat den LMX nun auch im Angebot - Aber keine Bundels sonder den Kühler ohne Lüfter. Grund ist wohl die schlechte leistung vom Standard Lüfter. Nanoxia scheint daher den Kühler nur ohne Lüfter anzubieten - vermutlich wollen sie es dem Kunden überlassen ob er einen Nanoxia drauf macht oder nicht. 

Startseite • Nanoxia Cooling Hersteller für Lüfter Kühler Wasserkühlung Luftkühlung


----------

